# Post pics of your custom steed here...



## mav6162005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Let's build a thread of eye candy, show off your custom builds here and share you experiences good, bad and review. Loved watching the custom builders shown on Youtube. It's got my interest up on custom builds. Cheers..


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok! I'll bite.

Here is my Seven Axiom SL 

Seven was really easy to work with. The fit is perfect. The ride is exactly what I wanted. 
Although they're larger than a one-man operation, they really know how to translate the language of the customer into a great frame. I know who made my bike and I went from placing my order to picking up my frame in four weeks... 12,000 miles from Watertown, MA. They are kind of techie for a craft builder, but I kind of dig that too. So far, so good. I think about riding this bike all the time when I'm not.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is the latest picture of my custom Tsunami. 

I've had the bike for a little over a year now and still really love it. The bike rides, handles and performs as I wanted it to...so no complaints there. For the price and speed they were able to get it to me, I was amazed


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Whoooa!*

That came out nice! Haha, I lived in Watertown for a few years. No bike builders there at the time. They were all over in Somerville at Tanguy some 35 years ago. You must be one of the few Seven owners in Taiwan!



Dajianshan said:


> Ok! I'll bite.
> 
> Here is my Seven Axiom SL
> 
> ...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

@boneman

Thanks! You have some very nice stuff to post as well.

I am aware of 8 other Seven road bikes and a few more mountain bikes. Not many. 
More and more though. I think I am the poorest person to own one in Taiwan, though.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Here's a couple from the UK*

Corrado...a couple of guys who worked at Cougar where their claim to fame was building some frames for Boardman. Located in Abbey Wall by Liverpool. I didn't understand scouser and he didn't understand American English. Lol, it got buildt anyway. Deda 14.5 and Tig'd. Fitted on a stationary fitting jig. Nice and tight geometry with lots of toe overlap. I pranged it badly in an accident near the Tesco on Earl's Court road, hitting a....Ford Fiesta, what else and had it rebuilt. In hindsight, I should have looked up Ron Cooper who was still building at the time but hindsight is just that. Nothing wrong with the Corrado which is great fun to ride.

Chas Roberts, a well known marque in Blighty and located in Croydon, part of greater London. Custom single speed, fillet brazed from Columbus Nivachrom tubes. Fitting was done by taking a few measurements. It's a solid ride and a keeper.

Sadly, both are in storage as I when I moved to China, I left the Corrado behind and then in Shanghai, I bought a Samson Keirin frame and sent the Roberts into storage when I moved to Singapore.

My Kalavinka, custom made in Tokyo, Japan is on a current thread in the Bikes section. That was measured on a stationary jig and I must say, my favorite of the four custom steel bikes I have had made.

I also have a Marinoni Giro custom but unfortunately no pics with me.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Circle A*

Old meets new. Just a brilliant bike. Oversize 959 stainless with compact geometry. Very racer friendly. Sits right between typical steel ride and carbon race bike. Very comfortable on long rides, road races, with a lot of punch for the finishing sprint.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Nothing to see here ...*

I need to update these photos of my Black Sheep as I now have a ti Black Sheep stem as well ... but you get the idea. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196448


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of nice stuff. 

@boneman- That Kavalinka needs to be here for future reference. Nice stable of British customs.

@Zoikz- Orange belongs on bikes. When I told my friends I was getting a custom ti, many were disappointed it wouldn't be orange. That Circle A is gorgeous! 

@Pablo- The Black Sheep with that rack is a study in industrial design.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> @Pablo- The Black Sheep with that rack is a study in industrial design.


It's actually been changed since that picture was taken, I just realized. It now has a second bar on each side to hang the paniers lower so you still have the total top of the platform open for use. 

There's pictures on Black Sheep's Facebook page, though the link won't seem to work.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

*Kirk Frameworks*

Dave Kirk built me a bike and I have been riding it since January. A little hit and miss with the weather, but loving it so far. Fast, responsive and very stable. Had the pleasure of meeting Dave in person last summer out in Bozeman.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/y2HIgguusHtNvSXztVvxAQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_hrLqMkdi4YY/TSnwExB4CKI/AAAAAAAADKc/ex78H1DG9Iw/s800/IMG_1243.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/sbiggs/Rides?feat=embedwebsite">Rides</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JEBjRI7s0PMWdniojhWwGQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_hrLqMkdi4YY/TSnwJ8upc6I/AAAAAAAADKo/duRI-40bF38/s800/IMG_1246.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/sbiggs/Rides?feat=embedwebsite">Rides</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YzR5lFXnLtXsHcEwIxHw5w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_hrLqMkdi4YY/TSnv44l_UTI/AAAAAAAADKE/DDvYpNRYJxQ/s800/IMG_1235.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/sbiggs/Rides?feat=embedwebsite">Rides</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## chairmandave (Oct 20, 2005)

*My Tsunami*

My Tsunami:


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> Orange belongs on bikes.


You know it! Here's my orange custom Strong









(also featured in this thread https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237300 )

...and a more recent pic, just to prove I actually ride the thing:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I need to update these photos of my Black Sheep as I now have a ti Black Sheep stem as well ... but you get the idea. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196448


Here's the updated photos.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Il mio Pegoretti è arrivato! Dial-Up Beware*

My Pegoretti arrived today. It is second hand but was barely ridden by the previous owner. I purchased from the widow and am so grateful to have met her. I had ridden with her husband a number of years ago was familiar with him.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, love the Pego. IIRC the Duende was sold as the best all arounder. Beautiful with the Record parts to boot!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Ti Fork*

The more I look the more I like. Certainly different. Custom build? And how do you like the fork? Nice ride......


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*S&S---nice!!*

I remember when orange used to be a really popular color...some 30 years ago. Good to see one. That is one big frame...how tall? Do you travel with it much or did you have the S & S couplers done just to have the option? Nice ride!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That is a fine looking bike. A more understated Pegoretti.


----------



## mav6162005 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've always like white bikes with red panels....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

*So now I know what all the hoopla about a custom steel bike is about*

Just looking at the welds and the paint job you can see the craftsmanship that went in to making this bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

boneman said:


> That is one big frame...how tall? Do you travel with it much or did you have the S & S couplers done just to have the option?


I'm 6' tall, I usually ride a 58cm or a 57cm frame. This one, due to the sloping TT, is hard to measure, but istr the "virtual toptube length" is around 56.5cm. It's definitely a bit more compact than my other bikes, but the fit is phenomenal; Carl really knows his schidt when it comes to making a bike that'll do what you want it to based on your dimensions & desires.

I don't travel with bikes much; in the past I was always renting or borrowing bikes when I went out of town, but I started to feel that not having my own bike was putting me at a disadvantage on those trips. A year ago my wife & I did the Markleeville Death Ride & we definitely wanted to have our own bikes with us for that epic ride, so we borrowed some large TriCo travel cases and took our Cannondales from New York to California. That experience taught us two things:

1) having your own bike, one that fits you perfectly & that you're extremely comfortable on, is well worth the hassle of bringing it on a trip.
2) having to drag a full size (non-coupled) bike through airports, in & out of taxis & rental cars, and in&out of hotel rooms is a huge pain in the ass!

As soon as we returned from that trip we decided to get coupled bikes. Took delivery of teh Strong in late December, so far have only flown with it once...but we already have two more trips planned, so we're looking forward to many rides all over the globe with these.

And irrespective of the couplers, it is a seriously badass bike! Rides like a dream.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think RS bikes are exquisitely classy bikes. They are exactly what you imagine a proper road bike to look like.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Custom # 1 Dave Kirk Fixie*

.........................................................................................


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Custom # 2 Rickard Sachs Signature*

...................................................................................................


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the red with white highlights better. The candy apple red on yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

rward325 said:


> I like the red with white highlights better. The candy apple red on yours is gorgeous!


The light blue pin striping really is awesome. In the sun, that bike olor just pops!

Thanks
Len


----------



## Exodus1500 (Jun 28, 2011)

zoikz said:


> Old meets new. Just a brilliant bike. Oversize 959 stainless with compact geometry. Very racer friendly. Sits right between typical steel ride and carbon race bike. Very comfortable on long rides, road races, with a lot of punch for the finishing sprint.


I am restoring my fathers old 76 Motobecane and this was almost exactly what I had envisioned. I am a sucker for orange!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Len,

Both of those beauties are dream bikes for me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

zoikz said:


> Old meets new. Just a brilliant bike. Oversize 959 stainless with compact geometry. Very racer friendly. Sits right between typical steel ride and carbon race bike. Very comfortable on long rides, road races, with a lot of punch for the finishing sprint.


nice clinchers too


----------



## Persephone (Jan 2, 2011)

My god there are some good looking bikes here... I wasn't thinking of getting a custom bike until....


----------



## huwge (Jul 31, 2010)

*Zullo Inqubo*

Custom build, allowing for my short legs and long torso. Rides as if it is on rails. The whole experience buying this bike was an absolute pleasure, so much so that I feel like doing it again


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

These photos are about three years old but it's been a while since I've looked at them. Custom frame in memory of my favorite dog of all time (Italian Greyhound named Ozzy).

A photo of Ozzy and I next to the bike:









The fork crown is shaped like a canine tooth:









These were the first wheels I built myself, they've held up over the years!!  (rims are hand polished campy lambda aero's)









Full bike:









I don't ride it too much these days, But I did use it in a hill climb competition once that I did pretty well on.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

mav6162005 said:


> Let's build a thread of eye candy, show off your custom builds here and share you experiences good, bad and review. Loved watching the custom builders shown on Youtube. It's got my interest up on custom builds. Cheers..


My customs.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so jealous of your stable. Love to see the Ritchey representation in there!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I am so jealous of your stable. Love to see the Ritchey representation in there!


Best seatpost ever!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

huwge said:


> Custom build, allowing for my short legs and long torso. Rides as if it is on rails. The whole experience buying this bike was an absolute pleasure, so much so that I feel like doing it again


Welsh flags! I spotted the Welsh flags. You live in Wales?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Is that what that emblem is. Funny, it doesn't look like Tom Jones.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> Is that what that emblem is. Funny, it doesn't look like Tom Jones.


That's not unusual!! 

BTW - a bit off topic here but the Welsh flag thing brought back the memory. Check out this vid clip of Geraint Thomas in the recent TdF (a Welshman don't forget) and if you look you will see a woman waving a Welsh flag just as he goes offroad. What's the chances of all this being caught on vid. My eagle-eye knows no limitations -

2011 Le Tour de France Stage 12 Geraint Thomas Crash - YouTube


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Those were her knickers. She thought she was waving them at Tom Jones.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> Those were her knickers. She thought she was waving them at Tom Jones.


Actually it was Geraint's ol' Mum who had gone ahead to scout out a slippery piece of road. She'd already pushed the car over the edge so that he'd have a bailout route if it all went pear-shaped.


----------



## huwge (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> Welsh flags! I spotted the Welsh flags. You live in Wales?


Sorry for late reply - no, don't live there but have to find some way to cope with the hiraeth here in Bavaria. Was in North Wales last week, had forgotten how steep some of those ramps are and the quality of the tarmac made me realise how lucky I am here (even if we start at 500 m altitude and then keep going).

The Welsh flags were a little gag but Tiziano found them in a software package and they look great on the frame. 

Huw


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

After seeing some of the bikes in here, I'm slightly reluctant to post mine since they're not exactly lookers even if they ride well.


Actually, I can't post images since I haven't posted enough yet.
I'll be back !


----------



## zack crockett (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow...there are some epic bikes in here! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

My two:
made for me by Paul Taylor.










Custom Milholland 'fast tourer' from Portland, Oregon


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

It's not the prettiest bike on here although the looks have grown on me. The pictures were taken when the bike was new in June. It's done just short of 2000 miles and it's a dream to ride. Weight with (very heavy) pedals is 8.9kg:-



















For Winter I've fitted Crud Catchers and a couple of Ixon IQ Speeds plus I ordered a pair of Vittoria Pave CGs at the weekend. I'm not happy with the Gatorskins in the wet.


----------



## tski (May 11, 2009)

*IF Ti Crown Jewel*

Just in....after many many months waiting while the fine folks at IF moved factories. This is one of the first few batches of frames to roll out of the Newmarket, NH facility. It's my first IF and my first Ti ride. She shares space with a Paul Taylor steel and TIME RXR VIP - so titanium fills out the stable well and perpetuates the futile quest for N+1 bikes while carefully treading the line of that other formula (see: Velominati Rule #12 => s-1) that can lead to "marital and family discord".

IF Ti Crown Jewel with an ENVE 2.0 fork. 3/4 paint with jersey panels, alloy 3T cockpit (ROTUNDO bars) and finished with Brooks tape and saddle. Fulcrum Racing 1's (less the decals) and Hutchinson tubeless add to the plush ride. Campy Record 11 ensures a dependable and crisp transmission. First ride impressions are positive. Not as quick or light as the TIME, but as a daily driver she's as confident and assertive as I need her to be.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## bicylizt (Jun 15, 2004)

*Valdora*

The pro who coaches the pro's.
We might not know his name but they do.
VALDORA


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Hey huwge, nice bike. More pics pliiz, from side, closeups ....


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

terry b said:


> My customs.



Three from the same builder??


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

louise said:


> Three from the same builder??


I like Carl, he's fun to work with.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is my custom Tsunami:


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

fa63 said:


> Here is my custom Tsunami:


The bike is nice, the wheels are a treasure.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

My new custom Tiemeyer track bike. 


Standing still and in action at the Home Depot Centers velodrome at US Nationals.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

My Mondonicos

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/Passaconway%208-2-2009/?action=view&current=IMG_1046.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/Passaconway%208-2-2009/IMG_1046.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/?action=view&current=fd8b3b94.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/fd8b3b94.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/?action=view&current=c2c750ec.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/c2c750ec.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/?action=view&current=6d9208a1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/6d9208a1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/?action=view&current=c0bdf578.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/c0bdf578.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/?action=view&current=47b9a8f9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2003%20Mondonico%20EL-OS/47b9a8f9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2005%20Mondonico%20Futura%20Leggaro/?action=view&current=fa67521e.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee159/rufus21_photos/my%20bikes/2005%20Mondonico%20Futura%20Leggaro/fa67521e.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

*another Tsunami*

best custom bike experience... delivered sooner than promise..


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

waldo425 said:


> My new custom Tiemeyer track bike.
> 
> 
> Standing still and in action at the Home Depot Centers velodrome at US Nationals.


beautiful Tiemeyer. received my Signature TT frame just a few weeks ago.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

I just own custom build bikes - I like to assemble my bikes as well as riding them.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

Baum Cubano GTR


GEBLA (Georg Blaschke - German Frame builder) Cyclocross - only steel is real!



Tiemeyer Signature


RIH super (the ones build in Vienna in the 70ties) - 1971 40 years Steve McQueen LeMans Edition


noname carbon frame - bike from my wife


----------



## Mingkishi (Feb 2, 2012)

*My Custom Trek Soho*

View attachment 250582


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

exotec said:


> beautiful Tiemeyer. received my Signature TT frame just a few weeks ago.


Why thank you. 

That is one awesome looking Tiemeyer you have there.


----------



## tsidkenu84 (Mar 6, 2012)

i love the IF ti crown jewel.. georgeous!


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

My Firefly Ti Road


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

Builder got my measurements wrong


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

I just thought that big green bike was so cool. They've got them all over Tahoe ca. 

Anyways. Here is my TALLERICO.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

jpfirefly said:


> My Firefly Ti Road


That's really nice; black/white/silver looks lovely.

A pedant (not me, obviously) would suggest that you should have put it on the big ring 


.


----------



## dirt_diggler_1 (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is my Strong steel road bike. Every year I decide to replace her with carbon, I go for a long ride and my mind is made up to keep her..


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,
These bikes are beautiful. I have a Chesini and I will try to post pictures of mine but I have been having problems uploading them.
Insignante


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

*Chesini Bike Pictures*

Here are some Chesini Bikes that I could upload. 

The -C- is a fixed gear bike, the Chesini Velo Road Bike, the Replica Road Frame, and the 277 MMIX road Bike.

I still cannot upoad my bike which is a Chesini Criterium. My camera must not take pictures that can be uploaded to this web site.

insignante


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

Pink Marinoni Sportivo and now sold older blue Marinoni 

View attachment 260659


View attachment 260658


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pink Marioni Bike*

Hi,

Your bikes are beautiful and look alot like my bikes. 

Do you know anyone that ould be interested in a Chesini Distributorship in the Midwest?

I am talking to Chesini of Verona, Italy this week about distributorships in North America. 

Good luck in selling your blue bike!

Insignante


----------



## BMC-BRA (May 27, 2011)

Chesini Bike.

Fantastic bike !


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

My Spectrum;


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

And this;


----------



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

*Beautiful Bikes*

Hi great looking wheels my friends!

Insignante


----------



## cycleT (Sep 15, 2011)

Loved viewing these bikes, a custom is a dream for someday


----------



## threewheels (Sep 18, 2012)

*Two wheel good, Three wheels better*

Hi there. Here is something different to your average bike.
Hope you like it


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

Astonishing ! :thumbsup:


.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

OMG Threewheels thanks for posting that! I'm from the UK originally and saw many trikes on the roads ridden by trike enthusiasts (in the UK there are people who don't have to ride trikes but they choose to ~ for those who don't know).

Tell me more please. Who made that frame?


----------



## threewheels (Sep 18, 2012)

Trykit Conversions Ltd built it.
Rides like a dream. I also ride bikes but mainly ride trikes for fun and, cos I can.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

threewheels said:


> Trykit Conversions Ltd built it.
> Rides like a dream. I also ride bikes but mainly ride trikes for fun and, cos I can.


Are you in the UK?


----------



## threewheels (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, Oxford


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

threewheels said:


> Yes, Oxford


Would you be GB the builder then? (Mike acting as super-sleuth!)


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Would you be GB the builder then? (Mike acting as super-sleuth!)


I thought you were going to ask to have a go.


.


----------



## threewheels (Sep 18, 2012)

Could be!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Chocolatebike said:


> I thought you were going to ask to have a go.


Are you kidding? Those things have a mind of their own.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

*Almost here!*

They are adding the headset and packaging it up!!!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll add one more!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Parlee Z3 - 65cm*

loving it so dfar


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful Parlee, made right here in MA! I have to say though, you must be a giant, that frame is HUGE!


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Photo by RBR member MotoMatt of Adrenaline bikes


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

Not mine but I love these things:


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

post delete


----------



## tbassak (Jan 12, 2007)

*My Daltex*

Lugged steel....mmmm


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's getting closer!


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ Stunning. Now get some tape on her and give a proper photo shoot!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well here it is finished, or at least ride-able


----------



## SteveOz1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Custom geometry ,custom paint Gunnar with Sram Rival and Easton/Velomax wheels- the good - fits like it was made for me (which it was) and was designed with a traditional looking level top tube. The bad - when they offered up the first design layout it said there would be toe overlap - and there is - which is sooo annoying - in retrospect I should have asked them to reconfigure assuming a shorter stem or slacken the head angle (the stem length was calculated to be 110 and the headtube is 73.5 degree) I'm 5'10" - there shouldn't be that much overlap...The other bad was the custom paint - which I paid for the upcharge....then saw it available two months later as a color of the month...for free ...:mad2:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Custom Waterford RS-22 in Reynolds 953 stainless.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice..............except for the Gonzo saddle. How *could* you?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, there are some beautiful bikes here. 

Here's my custom Triton from Moscow. 

From this,

View attachment 270062


To this,

View attachment 270063


----------



## quickbiker (Dec 11, 2012)

Bunyan said:


> Wow, there are some beautiful bikes here.
> 
> Here's my custom Triton from Moscow.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, i want to put something like this together one day.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Just to amuse U, IF TiFLW.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Very much amused, that's a sick bike!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Very nice..............except for the Gonzo saddle. How *could* you?




Thanks! For me, comfort and functionality trump aesthetics.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay,

Let's see if this works. This is my Christmas gift to myself as I have been especially good this year, apart from the time I forgot to mention I was buying myself a new bike for Christmas to my wife.

This is a custom Caletti titanium frame with a ENVE CX carbon fork. Ultegra group set (yeah, it's a triple), Shimano disk brakes, Brooks saddle & bar tape and White Industries hubs with Velocity A23 rims. 

Comes in at 21lbs and will be my "century charity ride & causal long ride over any terrain" bike.

I think it came out very nice.


View attachment 272477


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Sweet. I like the disc setup. QUOTE=mr_132;4232388]Okay,

Let's see if this works. This is my Christmas gift to myself as I have been especially good this year, apart from the time I forgot to mention I was buying myself a new bike for Christmas to my wife.

This is a custom Caletti titanium frame with a ENVE CX carbon fork. Ultegra group set (yeah, it's a triple), Shimano disk brakes, Brooks saddle & bar tape and White Industries hubs with Velocity A23 rims. 

Comes in at 21lbs and will be my "century charity ride & causal long ride over any terrain" bike.

I think it came out very nice.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

my "zipped" Baum Cubano


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

My Hampsten LDV


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Scooper said:


> Thanks! For me, comfort and functionality trump aesthetics.


I couldn't agree more. I've got an SMP Dynamic on all my road bikes, best saddle I've ever ridden.


----------



## BMC-BRA (May 27, 2011)

GGW said:


> My Hampsten LDV


The color of your bike is deferent .
Very beautiful .
Congratulations .


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

A couple of customs for me.

Milholland fast day tourer.










Tsunami.


----------



## macmaverick1 (Mar 5, 2013)

WOW, very nice


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

DaveT said:


> A couple of customs for me.
> 
> Milholland fast day tourer.
> 
> ...


You know what I like about these? Besides everything.
They are both "Just my size"!!!!


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Custom IF steel Planet X, my adventure bike! Built it up myself in their new shop in Newmarket. SRAM Force, wheels by Luxe Wheelworks. Only a couple of rides so far, but very comfortable.
View attachment 277987


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

jr59 said:


> You know what I like about these? Besides everything.
> They are both "Just my size"!!!!


Thanks. Which one do you want? One or both may be up for grabs soon.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Kirk #2 for me. The road bike on page one is so much fun to ride, I decided to add a CX bike. Went with a simple paint job for a bike that will be mostly ridden in dirt and mud, along with fillet brazes instead of the lugs on my road bike just to mix it up. Looks and feels great. It will get its first long test this weekend.

<a href="https://s1221.photobucket.com/user/biggsps/media/New%20CX%20Bike/386ca058-0095-469a-8401-ab70b82bc845_zps176ed747.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/biggsps/New%20CX%20Bike/386ca058-0095-469a-8401-ab70b82bc845_zps176ed747.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 386ca058-0095-469a-8401-ab70b82bc845_zps176ed747.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s1221.photobucket.com/user/biggsps/media/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2367_zps92a0edbe.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/biggsps/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2367_zps92a0edbe.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2367_zps92a0edbe.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s1221.photobucket.com/user/biggsps/media/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2366_zpse0efc1ed.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/biggsps/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2366_zpse0efc1ed.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2366_zpse0efc1ed.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s1221.photobucket.com/user/biggsps/media/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2358_zpsdbdcfc6a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/biggsps/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2358_zpsdbdcfc6a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2358_zpsdbdcfc6a.jpg"/></a>


<a href="https://s1221.photobucket.com/user/biggsps/media/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2390_zps1b8877cf.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/biggsps/New%20CX%20Bike/IMG_2390_zps1b8877cf.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2390_zps1b8877cf.jpg"/></a>


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

DaveT said:


> Thanks. Which one do you want? One or both may be up for grabs soon.


Milholland as I has to many race bikes now!


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

my own custom steed 
Columbus Max tube and lug set


100% internal cable routing with DI2
Chainstay



my own jig for the frame bulding







and with first color on the frame


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

*BEFORE AND AFTER* . . . my accident on May 27, 2012.

Before (first image): Sized and built for me by Richard Sachs 20 years ago. Eight-speed Campy Record Ergo Group with wheels hand-built by Wheelsmith and painted by Joe Bell in California.

After: Twenty years later, my sizing had changed. Richard started to cut back the tubes damaged in the accident to compensate for the fact that my upper body had become shorter. However, once he got into the job, he decided he needed to replace the top, head and down tubes. Richard shortened the top tube, down tube and, I think, changed the angle slightly on the head tube, resulting in a new fork. To allow me to change the stem more easily in the future, he switched to a threadless fork. Note the position of the brake levers on the newer handlebars - much more comfortable. I did not expect the white accent decals and painting but I like it - makes it feel more like a new bike. And is a bit different.

Very happy to have it back.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

the new one from my wife, build myself with Columbus Max tubeset and lugs. painted by a friend


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That MAX frame is really impressive, making it and the jig yourself is amazing.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

My year old Quiring, stainless and fits 44c tires. It's a bit tall, but short, as I'm long legged. Scott built it to be race-able, but really ready for anything. I've since trimmed the steerer tube and swapped some parts out, but mostly the same bike.


----------



## Francis007 (Sep 28, 2013)

Strong 54cm Compact


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

nice bikes


----------



## Koldun (Nov 18, 2013)

Frame lugged from Columbus Aelle tubes, BSE, Fausto Coppi and Everest lugs
This is 4-th frame I made


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Frame lugged from Columbus Aelle tubes, BSE, Fausto Coppi and Everest lugs
> This is 4-th frame I made
> View attachment 288997
> View attachment 288998
> View attachment 288999


Nice job.

You planning on hanging a shingle one day?


----------



## Koldun (Nov 18, 2013)

velodog said:


> Nice job.
> 
> You planning on hanging a shingle one day?


Thank you, but please explain me, what is "planning on hanging a shingle one day"? I'm Russian and my English isn't good enough


----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

DeSalvo custom geometry ti road bike with OS tubing and TRP HY/RD disc brakes. Rolf Prima wheels to maintain the Pacific Northwest theme. Responsive and fun to ride.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Thank you, but please explain me, what is "planning on hanging a shingle one day"? I'm Russian and my English isn't good enough


When I say "hanging a shingle" I'm asking if you plan on starting a framebuilding business. 
It's slang, hanging a shingle equates to hanging a sign, as in "Koldun's Framebuilding".


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here ya go -

hang out shingle - Idioms - by the Free Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Koldun (Nov 18, 2013)

velodog said:


> When I say "hanging a shingle" I'm asking if you plan on starting a framebuilding business.
> It's slang, hanging a shingle equates to hanging a sign, as in "Koldun's Framebuilding".


Thanks for explanation)) Yes, I'm going to start my business. At the moment I'm communicating with columbus and lugs/parts suppliers. My name is Alexey Bubryak and Koldun is my nickname)))


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Thanks for explanation)) Yes, I'm going to start my business. At the moment I'm communicating with columbus and lugs/parts suppliers. My name is Alexey Bubryak and Koldun is my nickname)))


Well, Alexey, I wish you Good Luck with your new enterprise.


----------



## MGear4817 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll have better pictures once the bike has been shipped to me and I reassemble it. Compliments of the folks at Factory Five. In the meantime, here she is, my F550....


----------



## ZachUA (May 18, 2013)

Koldun said:


> Frame lugged from Columbus Aelle tubes, BSE, Fausto Coppi and Everest lugsThis is 4-th frame I made
> View attachment 288997
> View attachment 288998
> View attachment 288999


Wow! Very nice! Be sure to update us when you start selling frames.What seat post is that?


----------



## MGear4817 (Dec 19, 2013)

All finished...


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of the Triton Ti roadies from the recent months

M-sized Ti Triton with Dura-Ace Di2










XXXL roadie for a very tall rider from Australia










5.4kg singlespeed Triathlon bike for a tiny girl customer from the USA










Indonesia










Waiting for this frame build in the UK


----------



## Mac Maverick (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice thread...


----------



## patrickbateman (Apr 3, 2014)

My first build. Mostly old parts refurbished and painted. 80' chromo bianchi frame. Nash bar carbon fiber fork, shaman 105 group set and mavic aksiium wheels.


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

Firefly FF028


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, as long as we are necroposting ...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My Yipsan. Made in Fort Collins, CO.


----------



## rockenrolla (Nov 15, 2016)

my Wittson | Custom Titanium Cycles


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

updated my Tiemeyer Signature with Magura RT66TT hydro rim brakes and SRAM Red eTap


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

*My English*

My baby. It's really hard to ride my older bike now. This thing rides sweeeeet.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

*My Thompson*

I built this two years ago at Aaron McCambridge’s (AR Cycles AR Cycles - Home ) frame building class. Building my own frame has been on my bucket list for many years and Aaron helped me with my dream.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

update of my Baum Cubano: Vittoria Qurano46c and tubeless with Schwalbe pro one


----------



## Memento_Mori (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## vanfelt (Dec 7, 2009)

question...RBR will not upload my iphone photos - says files are too big?? really...its just on my iphone. Any suggestions to get them uploaded???


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

vanfelt said:


> question...RBR will not upload my iphone photos - says files are too big?? really...its just on my iphone. Any suggestions to get them uploaded???


If you can't resize it on your phone, then transfer it to your PC and downsize it there. I think the size limit is 150Kb.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

vanfelt said:


> question...RBR will not upload my iphone photos - says files are too big?? really...its just on my iphone. Any suggestions to get them uploaded???


Email the pics to yourself and at the time of sending choose the file size and then you can upload from the newly saved pics.


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

My New Frank The Welder.
Bellows Falls, Vermont


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks stiff at the BB. That thing should go like a rocket. Nice esthetics too.


----------



## Matt Lucas (Feb 14, 2014)

My Battaglin Marosticana. Not sure where to post her as she is not custom as such, but built to order after sizing recommendation by Giovanni Battaglin. Lovely to ride with Campy SR. Weighs in around 8.5kg as is.


----------



## garavom (Mar 15, 2019)

Just wanted to share photos of my touring setup (sans bags - which are ortlieb roller classics). Surly disc trucker, SP pd8 dynamo hub front running a b&m luxos U headlight and a stoplight plus tail. Tubus racks. Double sided shimano pedals. Gevenalle shifters. No name cpu. Knog oi bell. Brooks cambium. Also not shown is my mirror which Im trying to find a better mount solution for.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

*Black Cat Road*



mav6162005 said:


> Let's build a thread of eye candy, show off your custom builds here and share you experiences good, bad and review. Loved watching the custom builders shown on Youtube. It's got my interest up on custom builds. Cheers..


I took a half-way decent pic of my bike. There was enough sun to catch the paint. It's an old phone, so the quality is so-so at best.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvpNzIdnKnk/

Cheers!


----------

